# Next West Mids pint and December 2nd now CANCELLED



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
The original dates in November did not seem very popular so I have resheduled it to Thursday 2nd December.
I hope more of you can make this new date as it will serve not only as a get togther for Christmas as it will only be a couple of weeks later. But we can also bid Paul (Redscouse) Bon Voyage as you know he is leaving our lovely weather and sloping off to sunnier climes for 6 weeks. 8) 
Venue will be the same and here is the link.
http://www.coachandhorsesinn.co.uk/

Let me know if your up for it and I will start a list.

Hark with his 6 cylinders :roll: 
Redscouse
TT4PJ 
shurcomb and Rachel
bozzy and Tracy
cannuck


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Meeeeee.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Can't do the 2nd!

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, Fine with Rachel and I for that night too.

Cheers,


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be there to say goodbye to Paul also    

See you all then 

Paul


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll bring the new motor.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hark said:


> I'll bring the new motor.


 [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> I'll bring the new motor.


Oh great !!!! a Kia Picanto on the car park !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'll bring the new motor.
> ...


I went for the Kia Ceed.

EDIT: I then looked for a picture of a Kia Ceed as didn't know what one looked like. It doesn't look too bad lol

A bit like a type R?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well at least your new motor has some carpets! 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Sorry Phil/guys I can't make this one. 

DAZ


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

That's a shame Daz.  
Let me know if you're about for the next Cosford Breakfast club gathering. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Cheers
Rich


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

It looks like it will only be a possible for me at the moment for that week, I'll need to see if I can juggle things around.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

sorry guys, I can't make this now due to work commitments  :x

shame, cos it looks a nice place.

stu


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys, I will have to give this one a miss, hospital visiting duties I'm afraid.

Paul

Hope the NZ trip goes well, see you when you get back.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Not many people attending now..... Phil is this still worth going ahead?

I only ask as its a good 1 hour 20-30 from me, and also we still have snow and ice on the ground here, with more due tomorrow and Wednesday.

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
In reply to Pauls post about cancelling the meal due to there being only a few folks able to make it and also the dreadfull weather we are having at the moment. In fact I belive that there is snow forcast for both tonight and on Thursday together with -6. I feel he maybe right.
I know he has an hour and a half drive and also shurcomb and Rachel have a fair distance to the pub too.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Phil

I'm not going to be able to make this - we are just too busy at work due to the weather which means nights out :?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Phil, Guys.....Paul has a point, with snow, Ice and all sorts (I've seen "the day after Tommorrow"     !!!) predicted for this week and perhaps the thought of minus six on a motorway is not the most ideal of enjoyable drives....Even in a TT 

We are more than likely going to give it a miss if it snows or the temperatures don't come up which is gutting as watching Matt in his rear wheel drive try to get up a hill with anything more than just a raised kerb just will not happen, :lol: :lol:

Paul........ Me and Tracy just want to wish you all the best on your Journey and that your expectations are met, 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> We are more than likely going to give it a miss if it snows or the temperatures don't come up which is gutting as watching Matt in his rear wheel drive try to get up a hill with anything more than just a raised kerb just will not happen, :lol: :lol:


I'm still up for it as long as there is now snow. Just keep me posted, I guess we'll have to watch the weather. Bugger all here so far tonight.

The good news is I now have winter tyres with massive chunky tread.

The bad news is they are stacked at the back of the dining room and I don't think I'll be able to get them fitted till Saturday.

So you may have your fun yet Steve. Are you going to bring the tow row or Phil?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

So we are saying this is off? Had more snow here and if im brutally honest, i dont wanna risk driving in the snow, plus ill be coming straight from work, leaving at around 5.30pm and due to weather traffic i could well be very late anyhow.

Might aswell leave it i think.

Thanks for thinking of me and trying to get a meet just before i go though Phil, its appreciated mate 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Having thought about the pint idea and taking on board that several folks cannot make it together with the bad weather I think it would be best to postpone the idea.
Sorry to all who still wanted to attend, but there will be another jollie in the future for us to get together. I suggest we think about March time as I am sure this would meet with not only kinder weather but also a more popular turnout.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Fair enough Phil, I was starting to wonder with the snow falling heavier , although around coventry it hasn't been as bad as other places.

See you at the next meet.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

lol

Bunch of girls. Quattro as well. :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I know we are a sad lot. 
We even had a collection for you to purchase seven bags of cement to pop in your boot to try and give you some traction.
Do you think seven is enough? :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Matt,
> I know we are a sad lot.
> We had even had a collection for you to purchase seven bags of cement to pop in your boot to try and give you some traction.
> Do you think seven is enough? :roll:


Only need 6 mate, I already have one in there. Quite seriously. :lol:

And a spade

And a blanket

And a water bottle

And 4 brand new winter tyres were fitted this evening. Got to give myself a fighting chance.

I'm on the look out for a BIG empty carpark. Any ideas boys?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hark said:


> lol
> 
> Bunch of girls. Quattro as well. :roll:


An Insurance excess intact :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Shame this is now postponed but I quite understand the weather issues...."Don't travel unless its really necessary" and all that!
Was thinking about getting the TR6 out tomorrow to give Matt some 'rear wheel drive support' as well :!: :wink:

Paul have a great trip, whatever looks worth doing while you're there.... do it :!:

Rich


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Have to tell you, calling this off was the right thing - the weather here during that week was truly apalling and that pub is located at the bottom of some horrid hills. ALso the last time I ate there, it wasn't up to scratch to be honest. Must go try it again.


----------

